# TTG XML Maker



## theturninggate (Mar 7, 2008)

For galleries not supporting TTG XML Auto Index, *TTG XML Maker* can be used to generate the autoindex.xml file necessary for recognition by the index. Just fill in the information, hit Export or Upload and aim it at the gallery in question.


----------



## lightroomgalleries (Mar 7, 2008)

awesome, nice work Matt. Where is that file located? is it on your site or included with a template? LRG complete is coming out soon, finally . There is ALOT of potential with using PHP to generate stuff for LRG!!


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 8, 2008)

Doh! That's what I get for posting late at night. Forgot to include the URL. Thanks for reminding me, Joe. It's linked above now.


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 20, 2008)

*TTG XML Maker 1.1*

As of version 1.1, TTG XML Maker is now two separate templates.

*TTG XML Maker* is the same as before, and outputs only the autoindex.xml file. Users may specify a thumbnail for use; if no thumbnail is specified, TTG XML Auto Index will randomly select an images from the _thumbnails_ directory located in the root of the gallery folder. This version of TTG XML Maker is ideally used when a gallery already contains thumbnails in a folder named _thumbnails_ and located in the gallery root.

*TTG XML Maker w/ Thumbs* outputs both the autoindex.xml file and a _thumbnails_ folder containing thumbnails of images selected in your filmstrip. This version is ideally used for galleries not already containing thumbnails, or galleries whose thumbnails are in a location other than gallery-root/_thumbnails_ when the user does not wish to explicitly set a thumbnail path.


----------

